
Markup horrors of the ad blocker wars - tosh
https://twitter.com/aaronkbr/status/1071214578980261888
======
makecheck
The silly thing about these kinds of tricks is that it shows they aren’t even
thinking about _why_ they’re being blocked. If it was just some simple text or
an img tag, no one would block it and the ad would work without tricky markup.
Since the typical ad is an obnoxious piece of trash though, I reserve the
right to _aggressively_ block anything I can. They will lose that war.

